# Mantis, chilln out on a nice friday afternoon...



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL, the way he is situated on the rock is hilarious to me for some reason...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool photos ever have any plans of making him into a appetitizer or something??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Cool photos ever have any plans of making him into a appetitizer or something??


Why would you ask a hobbiest a question like that?

My guess is that ur dumb as hell, I have no clue how you became a moderator on this board.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Dawgz said:


> Cool photos ever have any plans of making him into a appetitizer or something??


Why would you ask a hobbiest a question like that?

My guess is that ur dumb as hell, I have no clue how you became a moderator on this board.

[/quote]

It was a joke calm down on the agro man if you ever read any of my postings you would know that sorry I Offended you so much that you had to try and attack me on a personal level WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

my bad then, its 3am...maybe i need some sleeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't worry about it man we all have days (and nights) when we are not in the mooding for anything. I should have maybe been a little more outward that I was being a smartass and maybe posted a emotion to show so. I never take to much to heart and it showed that you have a passion for your animals which is great and wished more people were like that. I will forget about it if you can and we can go on like nothing happened . Life's too short to keep grudges over a misunderstanding and lack of sleep/bad jokes. Anyway like your pics as shrimp have always fascinated me and admit kinda a fear of s/w tanks but if I tried it I figure I would start with shrimp in a nano. Those are some vibrant little buggers and are they the ones that can break the bottom of your tank??? I forget the species name of the type that can do so and that's why I was checking yours out.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet looking mantis my friend
love the green colour


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> sweet looking mantis my friend
> love the green colour


Thanx!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No Dawgz I have been just collecting P's like a madman and figure there are some more to come quickly. I am not afraid of the leap into them I am afraid of the pricing. I want to get a little more f/w experience first and then go from there. As well there are no stores around here that sell s/w stock and I'm afraid the closest thing is edmonton which is pretty far to run to for fish and such. I got a buddy that has live rock and that is it. So I want to make sure my P collection is at a full halt before I start to diversify on my types. Hope ya post more pics of him cause he a definite cool looking creature.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh Mantis shrimp are wicked creatures.
their claw can get hit at the same speed and power of a .22 bullet. 
crack glass easy if they feel like it. happened to many a people in the past.
and they have one of the most complicated and sohpisticated eyes on the planet.
closest thing we have to an alien.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

See that's what I've heard that would be a cool ass starter for a s/w tank. Is there anything that you can get to protect the tank??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

they only crack the tank while they are burrowing....so if you put a thin piece of slate rock or a semi-thick piece of plexi glass on the bottom of the tank, you should be fine.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

wicked. I never knew wtf they were. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> See that's what I've heard that would be a cool ass starter for a s/w tank. Is there anything that you can get to protect the tank??


Thick plexi tank would be best IMO,for the larger mantis anyhow.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

plexi glass should work fine
its generally the bigger mantis you have to worry about such as the peacock mantis. if they get aggrivated or go hungry they might decide to break out. 
theres a really good video of this guy who setup a small nano SW with a mantis in it. video is of the whole setup and everything with some cool shots of it breaking into a hermit crab shell and getting the crab. ill dig it up and PM it to you.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Few more of those and shrimp cocktail time

Looks like good Piranha food imo

JK







awesome shrimp


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, Mantis Shrimp are the bomb!
I've always thought it would be cool as hell to have one.

Ounce per ounce they've got to be one of the baddest creatures on the planet.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, Mantis Shrimp are the bomb!
> I've always thought it would be cool as hell to have one.
> 
> Ounce per ounce they've got to be one of the baddest creatures on the planet.


They definitly are!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

awesome mantis, I always loved the peacock varients, but solid greenis very cool, and typically a mantis wont strike the ground its burrowing in, the only arms the glass tanks dont like are the striking arms. and redneckronin SW tanks are more of initial setup, but if you plan what you want, what you want to keep, how you will get your water . The tanks that require the absoloute best water is going to be SPS coral tank. but at the same time there are fowlr or mantis shrimp tank. SO at the end of teh day do not be afraid to start s/w tanks. it requires a slight bit more in equipment, and experiance, but its very obtainable. My first tank in saltwater was a 90 reef. I dove right in.. and did my research and had sucess.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im still thinking about setting up another salt tank for one of these guys. BTW....Looks like he is in the artic









Nice Dawgz


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

redbellyman21 said:


> awesome mantis, I always loved the peacock varients, but solid greenis very cool, and typically a mantis wont strike the ground its burrowing in, the only arms the glass tanks dont like are the striking arms. and redneckronin SW tanks are more of initial setup, but if you plan what you want, what you want to keep, how you will get your water . The tanks that require the absoloute best water is going to be SPS coral tank. but at the same time there are fowlr or mantis shrimp tank. SO at the end of teh day do not be afraid to start s/w tanks. it requires a slight bit more in equipment, and experiance, but its very obtainable. My first tank in saltwater was a 90 reef. I dove right in.. and did my research and had sucess.


Thx for the encouragement man and the info, i figure I will wait a year until I try cause there is still so much info I have yet to learn on F/w and general marine biology to be satisfied with myself. Cool ass thread dawgz


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

If i didnt see this Mantis at SharkAquarium that day, i wouldnt have setup a SW tank....


----------

